# Another case of USA allowing a Communist dictator to ruin a country that had a good leader.



## RandomPoster

From Wikipedia:

  "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"

Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD

Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD

  "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."


----------



## Lesh

Batista was a good leader? Compared to who? Pol Pot?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lesh said:


> Batista was a good leader? Compared to who? Pol Pot?



Cuba was best before Batista.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Lesh said:


> Batista was a good leader? Compared to who? Pol Pot?


Compared to castro


----------



## bripat9643

Lesh said:


> Batista was a good leader? Compared to who? Pol Pot?


Compared to Barack Obama.


----------



## Lesh

Huh?

*Fulgencio Batista y Zaldívar* (/bəˈtiːstə/;[1] Spanish: [fulˈxensjo βaˈtista i salˈdiβaɾ]; born *Rubén Zaldívar*;[2] January 16, 1901 – August 6, 1973) was the elected President of Cuba from 1940 to 1944, and the U.S.-backed authoritarian ruler from 1952 to 1959, before being overthrown during the Cuban Revolution. Batista initially rose to power as part of the 1933 Revolt of the Sergeants, which overthrew the provisional government of Carlos Manuel de Céspedes y Quesada. He then appointed himself chief of the armed forces, with the rank of colonel, and effectively controlled the five-member "pentarchy" that functioned as the collective head of state. He maintained this control through a string of puppet presidents until 1940, when he was himself elected President of Cuba on a populist platform.[3][4] He then instated the 1940 Constitution of Cuba [5]and served until 1944. After finishing his term he lived in Florida, returning to Cuba to run for president in 1952. Facing certain electoral defeat, he led a military coup against President Carlos Prío Socarrás that preempted the election.[6]


----------



## DOTR

Always kids they are after isnt it?

  You know, come to think of it, when Russia banned homosexual men from adopting young boys and bringing them back to New York was about when Democrats began becoming really obsessed with Russia hatred.  Of course they never got over their resentment of the USSR collapse but cutting off gay adoptions is when it really began heating up. 

Edit... I just looked it up. July 2013. And shortly afterwards Russia banned homosexual propaganda. As late as 2012 Obama was telling Russians to wait until after the election when he would be free to sell out to them without danger. And it was fall of 2012 that he attacked Romney for saying that Russia was a foe to be wary of. 
   Coincidence?


----------



## bripat9643

Lesh said:


> Huh?
> 
> *Fulgencio Batista y Zaldívar* (/bəˈtiːstə/;[1] Spanish: [fulˈxensjo βaˈtista i salˈdiβaɾ]; born *Rubén Zaldívar*;[2] January 16, 1901 – August 6, 1973) was the elected President of Cuba from 1940 to 1944, and the U.S.-backed authoritarian ruler from 1952 to 1959, before being overthrown during the Cuban Revolution. Batista initially rose to power as part of the 1933 Revolt of the Sergeants, which overthrew the provisional government of Carlos Manuel de Céspedes y Quesada. He then appointed himself chief of the armed forces, with the rank of colonel, and effectively controlled the five-member "pentarchy" that functioned as the collective head of state. He maintained this control through a string of puppet presidents until 1940, when he was himself elected President of Cuba on a populist platform.[3][4] He then instated the 1940 Constitution of Cuba [5]and served until 1944. After finishing his term he lived in Florida, returning to Cuba to run for president in 1952. Facing certain electoral defeat, he led a military coup against President Carlos Prío Socarrás that preempted the election.[6]


Your point?  How does this make Castro a better leader?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

RandomPoster said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"
> 
> Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD
> 
> Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD
> 
> "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."


It's not the USA's fault.  Commies gonna commie.  

We just need to make sure we brutally execute all American commies to keep them from doing the same here.


----------



## Lesh

Back in power, and receiving financial, military, and logistical support from the United States government,[7][8] *Batista suspended the 1940 Constitution and revoked most political liberties*, including the right to strike. He then *aligned with the wealthiest landowners who owned the largest sugar plantations, and presided over a stagnating economy that widened the gap between rich and poor Cubans*.[9] Eventually it reached the point where most of the sugar industry was in U.S. hands, and *foreigners owned 70% of the arable land.*[10] As such, Batista's repressive government then began to systematically profit from the exploitation of Cuba's commercial interests, by *negotiating lucrative relationships with both the American Mafia,* who controlled the drug, gambling, and prostitution businesses in Havana, and with large U.S.-based multinationalcompanies who were awarded lucrative contracts.[9][11] To quell the growing discontent amongst the populace—which was subsequently displayed through frequent student riots and demonstrations—Batista established tighter censorship of the media, while also utilizing his Bureau for the Repression of Communist Activities *secret police to carry out wide-scale violence, torture and public executions; *ultimately killing anywhere from hundreds to 20,000 people.[12][13][14][15][16][17]

Of COURSE Republicans love this creep


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Lesh said:


> Back in power, and receiving financial, military, and logistical support from the United States government,[7][8] *Batista suspended the 1940 Constitution and revoked most political liberties*, including the right to strike. He then *aligned with the wealthiest landowners who owned the largest sugar plantations, and presided over a stagnating economy that widened the gap between rich and poor Cubans*.[9] Eventually it reached the point where most of the sugar industry was in U.S. hands, and *foreigners owned 70% of the arable land.*[10] As such, Batista's repressive government then began to systematically profit from the exploitation of Cuba's commercial interests, by *negotiating lucrative relationships with both the American Mafia,* who controlled the drug, gambling, and prostitution businesses in Havana, and with large U.S.-based multinationalcompanies who were awarded lucrative contracts.[9][11] To quell the growing discontent amongst the populace—which was subsequently displayed through frequent student riots and demonstrations—Batista established tighter censorship of the media, while also utilizing his Bureau for the Repression of Communist Activities *secret police to carry out wide-scale violence, torture and public executions; *ultimately killing anywhere from hundreds to 20,000 people.[12][13][14][15][16][17]
> 
> Of COURSE Republicans love this creep


Sounds like Batista was doing the right track executing commies.

There is no liberty with commies.  The must die.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Soupnazi630 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Batista was a good leader? Compared to who? Pol Pot?
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to castro
Click to expand...


Yeah, but Batista enabled Castro's rise to power.


----------



## DOTR

Marion Morrison said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Batista was a good leader? Compared to who? Pol Pot?
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to castro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Batista enabled Castro's rise to power.
Click to expand...


Batista was much much better than Castro. As you pointed out the living standards were much higher. And the prison camps less full. 
   My grandfather owned land and a house in Cuba and my mother spent summers there. They say it was a beautiful place. 
  You know who else said it? Hundreds of thousands of Cubans who fled to Florida. That’s why Florida was so reliably Republican for so long. People who lived under communism are NOT going to be fooled into voting democrat.


----------



## RandomPoster

Lesh said:


> Back in power, and receiving financial, military, and logistical support from the United States government,[7][8] *Batista suspended the 1940 Constitution and revoked most political liberties*, including the right to strike. He then *aligned with the wealthiest landowners who owned the largest sugar plantations, and presided over a stagnating economy that widened the gap between rich and poor Cubans*.[9] Eventually it reached the point where most of the sugar industry was in U.S. hands, and *foreigners owned 70% of the arable land.*[10] As such, Batista's repressive government then began to systematically profit from the exploitation of Cuba's commercial interests, by *negotiating lucrative relationships with both the American Mafia,* who controlled the drug, gambling, and prostitution businesses in Havana, and with large U.S.-based multinationalcompanies who were awarded lucrative contracts.[9][11] To quell the growing discontent amongst the populace—which was subsequently displayed through frequent student riots and demonstrations—Batista established tighter censorship of the media, while also utilizing his Bureau for the Repression of Communist Activities *secret police to carry out wide-scale violence, torture and public executions; *ultimately killing anywhere from hundreds to 20,000 people.[12][13][14][15][16][17]
> 
> Of COURSE Republicans love this creep



  Again:

From Wikipedia:

"In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"

Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD

Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD

"According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."

"However, despite an array of positive indicators, in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running water."

  That was actually good for that region in 1950.


  Notice how some people focus entirely on the wage GAP.  They don't see a problem when EVERYONE is poor and starving, as long as the gap shrinks and everyone is poor and starving together.


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> *Fulgencio Batista y Zaldívar* (/bəˈtiːstə/;[1] Spanish: [fulˈxensjo βaˈtista i salˈdiβaɾ]; born *Rubén Zaldívar*;[2] January 16, 1901 – August 6, 1973) was the elected President of Cuba from 1940 to 1944, and the U.S.-backed authoritarian ruler from 1952 to 1959, before being overthrown during the Cuban Revolution. Batista initially rose to power as part of the 1933 Revolt of the Sergeants, which overthrew the provisional government of Carlos Manuel de Céspedes y Quesada. He then appointed himself chief of the armed forces, with the rank of colonel, and effectively controlled the five-member "pentarchy" that functioned as the collective head of state. He maintained this control through a string of puppet presidents until 1940, when he was himself elected President of Cuba on a populist platform.[3][4] He then instated the 1940 Constitution of Cuba [5]and served until 1944. After finishing his term he lived in Florida, returning to Cuba to run for president in 1952. Facing certain electoral defeat, he led a military coup against President Carlos Prío Socarrás that preempted the election.[6]
> 
> 
> 
> Your point?  How does this make Castro a better leader?
Click to expand...


The title says "a *good *leader", not "a better leader than (fill in your partisan hack term here)".


----------



## Lesh

Marion Morrison said:


> Yeah, but Batista enabled Castro's rise to power.



Read the thread title genius.

Cuba was a corrupt dictatorship in league with the mob and a bunch of rich fucks.

People were starving and being killed by the government so of COURSE Republicans admire that model

Am I touting Castro? Not even close but the thread title is a LIE

Cuba was NOT some friggin paradise unless you were in the Mob or in the good graces of the corrupt dictator


----------



## deanrd

RandomPoster said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in power, and receiving financial, military, and logistical support from the United States government,[7][8] *Batista suspended the 1940 Constitution and revoked most political liberties*, including the right to strike. He then *aligned with the wealthiest landowners who owned the largest sugar plantations, and presided over a stagnating economy that widened the gap between rich and poor Cubans*.[9] Eventually it reached the point where most of the sugar industry was in U.S. hands, and *foreigners owned 70% of the arable land.*[10] As such, Batista's repressive government then began to systematically profit from the exploitation of Cuba's commercial interests, by *negotiating lucrative relationships with both the American Mafia,* who controlled the drug, gambling, and prostitution businesses in Havana, and with large U.S.-based multinationalcompanies who were awarded lucrative contracts.[9][11] To quell the growing discontent amongst the populace—which was subsequently displayed through frequent student riots and demonstrations—Batista established tighter censorship of the media, while also utilizing his Bureau for the Repression of Communist Activities *secret police to carry out wide-scale violence, torture and public executions; *ultimately killing anywhere from hundreds to 20,000 people.[12][13][14][15][16][17]
> 
> Of COURSE Republicans love this creep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again:
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"
> 
> Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD
> 
> Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD
> 
> "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."
> 
> "However, despite an array of positive indicators, in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running water."
> 
> That was actually good for that region in 1950.
> 
> 
> Notice how some people focus entirely on the wage GAP.  They don't see a problem when EVERYONE is poor and starving, as long as the gap shrinks and everyone is poor and starving together.
Click to expand...

So it's better when only the majority are suffering?

Got it!


----------



## RandomPoster

Lesh said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Batista enabled Castro's rise to power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread title genius.
> 
> Cuba was a corrupt dictatorship in league with the mob and a bunch of rich fucks.
> 
> People were starving and being killed by the government so of COURSE Republicans admire that model
> 
> Am I touting Castro? Not even close but the thread title is a LIE
> 
> Cuba was NOT some friggin paradise unless you were in the Mob or in the good graces of the corrupt dictator
Click to expand...


 The things listed were not THAT bad for the time and region of the world.  Cuba was doing well for the time and the area, with a GDP roughly equal to that of Italy.  Under Castro, they have about 5% the GDP of Italy.


----------



## Pogo

RandomPoster said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Batista enabled Castro's rise to power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread title genius.
> 
> Cuba was a corrupt dictatorship in league with the mob and a bunch of rich fucks.
> 
> People were starving and being killed by the government so of COURSE Republicans admire that model
> 
> Am I touting Castro? Not even close but the thread title is a LIE
> 
> Cuba was NOT some friggin paradise unless you were in the Mob or in the good graces of the corrupt dictator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The things listed were not THAT bad for the time and region of the world.  Cuba was doing well for the time and the area, with a GDP roughly equal to that of Italy.  Under Castro, they have about 5% the GDP of Italy.
Click to expand...


Without bothering to vet that number, how much of it is due to the US cutting Cuba off in a hissyfit?


----------



## Lesh

Unfortunately that GDP was mostly in casinos run by the friggin mob and sugar plantations run by Batista's buddies

Folks...these Republicans truly admire this. They'd GLADLY do it here


----------



## RandomPoster

deanrd said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in power, and receiving financial, military, and logistical support from the United States government,[7][8] *Batista suspended the 1940 Constitution and revoked most political liberties*, including the right to strike. He then *aligned with the wealthiest landowners who owned the largest sugar plantations, and presided over a stagnating economy that widened the gap between rich and poor Cubans*.[9] Eventually it reached the point where most of the sugar industry was in U.S. hands, and *foreigners owned 70% of the arable land.*[10] As such, Batista's repressive government then began to systematically profit from the exploitation of Cuba's commercial interests, by *negotiating lucrative relationships with both the American Mafia,* who controlled the drug, gambling, and prostitution businesses in Havana, and with large U.S.-based multinationalcompanies who were awarded lucrative contracts.[9][11] To quell the growing discontent amongst the populace—which was subsequently displayed through frequent student riots and demonstrations—Batista established tighter censorship of the media, while also utilizing his Bureau for the Repression of Communist Activities *secret police to carry out wide-scale violence, torture and public executions; *ultimately killing anywhere from hundreds to 20,000 people.[12][13][14][15][16][17]
> 
> Of COURSE Republicans love this creep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again:
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"
> 
> Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD
> 
> Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD
> 
> "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."
> 
> "However, despite an array of positive indicators, in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running water."
> 
> That was actually good for that region in 1950.
> 
> 
> Notice how some people focus entirely on the wage GAP.  They don't see a problem when EVERYONE is poor and starving, as long as the gap shrinks and everyone is poor and starving together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's better when only the majority are suffering?
> 
> Got it!
Click to expand...


  Again, they were doing relatively well for that region of the world in the 1950s when compared to other countries in that region at that time.  The same can not be said for Castro.


----------



## RandomPoster

Pogo said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Batista enabled Castro's rise to power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread title genius.
> 
> Cuba was a corrupt dictatorship in league with the mob and a bunch of rich fucks.
> 
> People were starving and being killed by the government so of COURSE Republicans admire that model
> 
> Am I touting Castro? Not even close but the thread title is a LIE
> 
> Cuba was NOT some friggin paradise unless you were in the Mob or in the good graces of the corrupt dictator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The things listed were not THAT bad for the time and region of the world.  Cuba was doing well for the time and the area, with a GDP roughly equal to that of Italy.  Under Castro, they have about 5% the GDP of Italy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without bothering to vet that number, how much of it is due to the US cutting Cuba off in a hissyfit?
Click to expand...


  Another case of blaming someone else when Communism fails.


----------



## Pogo

RandomPoster said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Batista enabled Castro's rise to power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread title genius.
> 
> Cuba was a corrupt dictatorship in league with the mob and a bunch of rich fucks.
> 
> People were starving and being killed by the government so of COURSE Republicans admire that model
> 
> Am I touting Castro? Not even close but the thread title is a LIE
> 
> Cuba was NOT some friggin paradise unless you were in the Mob or in the good graces of the corrupt dictator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The things listed were not THAT bad for the time and region of the world.  Cuba was doing well for the time and the area, with a GDP roughly equal to that of Italy.  Under Castro, they have about 5% the GDP of Italy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without bothering to vet that number, how much of it is due to the US cutting Cuba off in a hissyfit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another case of blaming someone else when Communism fails.
Click to expand...


Another case of not answering the question.


----------



## Lesh

RandomPoster said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in power, and receiving financial, military, and logistical support from the United States government,[7][8] *Batista suspended the 1940 Constitution and revoked most political liberties*, including the right to strike. He then *aligned with the wealthiest landowners who owned the largest sugar plantations, and presided over a stagnating economy that widened the gap between rich and poor Cubans*.[9] Eventually it reached the point where most of the sugar industry was in U.S. hands, and *foreigners owned 70% of the arable land.*[10] As such, Batista's repressive government then began to systematically profit from the exploitation of Cuba's commercial interests, by *negotiating lucrative relationships with both the American Mafia,* who controlled the drug, gambling, and prostitution businesses in Havana, and with large U.S.-based multinationalcompanies who were awarded lucrative contracts.[9][11] To quell the growing discontent amongst the populace—which was subsequently displayed through frequent student riots and demonstrations—Batista established tighter censorship of the media, while also utilizing his Bureau for the Repression of Communist Activities *secret police to carry out wide-scale violence, torture and public executions; *ultimately killing anywhere from hundreds to 20,000 people.[12][13][14][15][16][17]
> 
> Of COURSE Republicans love this creep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again:
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"
> 
> Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD
> 
> Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD
> 
> "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."
> 
> "However, despite an array of positive indicators, in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running water."
> 
> That was actually good for that region in 1950.
> 
> 
> Notice how some people focus entirely on the wage GAP.  They don't see a problem when EVERYONE is poor and starving, as long as the gap shrinks and everyone is poor and starving together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's better when only the majority are suffering?
> 
> Got it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, they were doing relatively well for that region of the world in the 1950s when compared to other countries in that region at that time.  The same can not be said for Castro.
Click to expand...

in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running wate


----------



## Lesh

Brothels flourished. A major industry grew up around them; government officials received bribes, policemen collected protection money. Prostitutes could be seen standing in doorways, strolling the streets, or leaning from windows. One report estimated that 11,500 of them worked their trade in Havana. Beyond the outskirts of the capital, beyond the slot machines, was one of the poorest, and most beautiful countries in the Western world.

— David Detzer, American journalist, after visiting Havana in the 1950s [50]
Throughout the 1950s, Havana served as "a hedonistic playground for the world's elite", producing sizable gambling, prostitution and drug profits for the American mafia, corrupt law-enforcement officials, and their politically elected cronies.[51] In the assessment of the Cuban-American historian Louis Perez, "Havana was then what Las Vegas has become."[52]Relatedly, it is estimated that by the end of the 1950s the city of Havana had 270 brothels.[53] In addition, drugs, be it marijuana or cocaine, were so plentiful at the time that one American magazine in 1950 proclaimed "Narcotics are hardly more difficult to obtain in Cuba than a shot of rum. And only slightly more expensive."[51] As a result, the playwright Arthur Miller described Batista's Cuba in _The Nation_ as "hopelessly corrupt, a Mafia playground, (and) a bordello for Americans and other foreigners."[53] A 1956 issue of the tourism magazine _Cabaret Quarterly_, described Havana as "a mistress of pleasure, the lush and opulent goddess of delights."[52]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*This thread has a subject. I suggest discussing it.*


----------



## Lesh

Let me remind you of the thread title

*Another case of USA allowing a Communist dictator to ruin a country that had a good leader.*

*Had a "good" leader?*

*Oh really?*


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Allowing? What does the US have to do with "allowing" this or that govt?

BTW, what year was it that trump started sucking up to Castro?


----------



## RandomPoster

Lesh said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in power, and receiving financial, military, and logistical support from the United States government,[7][8] *Batista suspended the 1940 Constitution and revoked most political liberties*, including the right to strike. He then *aligned with the wealthiest landowners who owned the largest sugar plantations, and presided over a stagnating economy that widened the gap between rich and poor Cubans*.[9] Eventually it reached the point where most of the sugar industry was in U.S. hands, and *foreigners owned 70% of the arable land.*[10] As such, Batista's repressive government then began to systematically profit from the exploitation of Cuba's commercial interests, by *negotiating lucrative relationships with both the American Mafia,* who controlled the drug, gambling, and prostitution businesses in Havana, and with large U.S.-based multinationalcompanies who were awarded lucrative contracts.[9][11] To quell the growing discontent amongst the populace—which was subsequently displayed through frequent student riots and demonstrations—Batista established tighter censorship of the media, while also utilizing his Bureau for the Repression of Communist Activities *secret police to carry out wide-scale violence, torture and public executions; *ultimately killing anywhere from hundreds to 20,000 people.[12][13][14][15][16][17]
> 
> Of COURSE Republicans love this creep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again:
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"
> 
> Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD
> 
> Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD
> 
> "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."
> 
> "However, despite an array of positive indicators, in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running water."
> 
> That was actually good for that region in 1950.
> 
> 
> Notice how some people focus entirely on the wage GAP.  They don't see a problem when EVERYONE is poor and starving, as long as the gap shrinks and everyone is poor and starving together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's better when only the majority are suffering?
> 
> Got it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, they were doing relatively well for that region of the world in the 1950s when compared to other countries in that region at that time.  The same can not be said for Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running wate
Click to expand...


  In other words, in 1953 under Batista, the average wage was 25.80 a month.  It is now 29.60 dollars a month in 2019.  Holy shit, they're doing much better under Castro.  In the meantime, wages have gone up about 1000% in the USA during the same period.

Average Monthly Salary in Cuba is $29.60 US


----------



## RandomPoster

Lesh said:


> Let me remind you of the thread title
> 
> *Another case of USA allowing a Communist dictator to ruin a country that had a good leader.*
> 
> *Had a "good" leader?*
> 
> *Oh really?*



*He was when compared to other leaders of that region of the world at that time.  You don't judge Henry Ford by racing his Model-T against a modern Porsche.*


----------



## Lesh

RandomPoster said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in power, and receiving financial, military, and logistical support from the United States government,[7][8] *Batista suspended the 1940 Constitution and revoked most political liberties*, including the right to strike. He then *aligned with the wealthiest landowners who owned the largest sugar plantations, and presided over a stagnating economy that widened the gap between rich and poor Cubans*.[9] Eventually it reached the point where most of the sugar industry was in U.S. hands, and *foreigners owned 70% of the arable land.*[10] As such, Batista's repressive government then began to systematically profit from the exploitation of Cuba's commercial interests, by *negotiating lucrative relationships with both the American Mafia,* who controlled the drug, gambling, and prostitution businesses in Havana, and with large U.S.-based multinationalcompanies who were awarded lucrative contracts.[9][11] To quell the growing discontent amongst the populace—which was subsequently displayed through frequent student riots and demonstrations—Batista established tighter censorship of the media, while also utilizing his Bureau for the Repression of Communist Activities *secret police to carry out wide-scale violence, torture and public executions; *ultimately killing anywhere from hundreds to 20,000 people.[12][13][14][15][16][17]
> 
> Of COURSE Republicans love this creep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again:
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"
> 
> Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD
> 
> Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD
> 
> "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."
> 
> "However, despite an array of positive indicators, in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running water."
> 
> That was actually good for that region in 1950.
> 
> 
> Notice how some people focus entirely on the wage GAP.  They don't see a problem when EVERYONE is poor and starving, as long as the gap shrinks and everyone is poor and starving together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's better when only the majority are suffering?
> 
> Got it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, they were doing relatively well for that region of the world in the 1950s when compared to other countries in that region at that time.  The same can not be said for Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running wate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, in 1953 under Batista, the average wage was 25.80 a month.  It is now 29.60 dollars a month in 2019.  Holy shit, they're doing much better under Castro.  In the meantime, wages have gone up about 1000% in the USA during the same period.
> 
> Average Monthly Salary in Cuba is $29.60 US
Click to expand...

The only one comparing Castro to Batista is YOU and somehow you cum up loving the corrupt dictator.

That's not a lot different than trying figure out whether Stalin or Hitler was the "good" leader.

Jesus dude...do you TRY to make yourself look like an asshole...or are you just and escapee from GAB or 4chan


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lesh said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Batista enabled Castro's rise to power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread title genius.
> 
> Cuba was a corrupt dictatorship in league with the mob and a bunch of rich fucks.
> 
> People were starving and being killed by the government so of COURSE Republicans admire that model
> 
> Am I touting Castro? Not even close but the thread title is a LIE
> 
> Cuba was NOT some friggin paradise unless you were in the Mob or in the good graces of the corrupt dictator
Click to expand...


Hello there dumbass! You know, Batista was retired and living in FL until the US installed him as a dictator. That's when things went South for Cuba. Things were better in Cuba until Batista. I never claimed Batista was good. 

Yet another example of failed US "regime-change".


----------



## DOTR

Lesh said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Batista enabled Castro's rise to power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread title genius.
> 
> Cuba was a corrupt dictatorship in league with the mob and a bunch of rich fucks.
> 
> People were starving and being killed by the government so of COURSE Republicans admire that model
> 
> Am I touting Castro? Not even close but the thread title is a LIE
> 
> Cuba was NOT some friggin paradise unless you were in the Mob or in the good graces of the corrupt dictator
Click to expand...


Sure you are. You are a communist yourself.


----------



## DOTR

Marion Morrison said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Batista enabled Castro's rise to power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread title genius.
> 
> Cuba was a corrupt dictatorship in league with the mob and a bunch of rich fucks.
> 
> People were starving and being killed by the government so of COURSE Republicans admire that model
> 
> Am I touting Castro? Not even close but the thread title is a LIE
> 
> Cuba was NOT some friggin paradise unless you were in the Mob or in the good graces of the corrupt dictator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello there dumbass! You know, Batista was retired and living in FL until the US installed him as a dictator. That's when things went South for Cuba. Things were better in Cuba until Batista. I never claimed Batista was good.
> 
> Yet another example of failed US "regime-change".
Click to expand...


But barista was better than Castro.


----------



## Marion Morrison

DOTR said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Batista enabled Castro's rise to power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread title genius.
> 
> Cuba was a corrupt dictatorship in league with the mob and a bunch of rich fucks.
> 
> People were starving and being killed by the government so of COURSE Republicans admire that model
> 
> Am I touting Castro? Not even close but the thread title is a LIE
> 
> Cuba was NOT some friggin paradise unless you were in the Mob or in the good graces of the corrupt dictator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello there dumbass! You know, Batista was retired and living in FL until the US installed him as a dictator. That's when things went South for Cuba. Things were better in Cuba until Batista. I never claimed Batista was good.
> 
> Yet another example of failed US "regime-change".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But barista was better than Castro.
Click to expand...


LOL AOC was better than Castro? 
I kid, I kid..

Batista was still a Communist dictator. Not as cruel as Castro.


----------



## Lesh

Marion Morrison said:


> Batista was still a Communist dictator. Not as cruel as Castro.



No...he was not a communist. Do you even know what a communist is?

It's not what you call anyone you don't like

Jesus


----------



## Lesh

DOTR said:


> But barista was better than Castro.



That's like saying Hitler was better than Stalin


----------



## DOTR

Marion Morrison said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Batista enabled Castro's rise to power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread title genius.
> 
> Cuba was a corrupt dictatorship in league with the mob and a bunch of rich fucks.
> 
> People were starving and being killed by the government so of COURSE Republicans admire that model
> 
> Am I touting Castro? Not even close but the thread title is a LIE
> 
> Cuba was NOT some friggin paradise unless you were in the Mob or in the good graces of the corrupt dictator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello there dumbass! You know, Batista was retired and living in FL until the US installed him as a dictator. That's when things went South for Cuba. Things were better in Cuba until Batista. I never claimed Batista was good.
> 
> Yet another example of failed US "regime-change".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But barista was better than Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL AOC was better than Castro?
> I kid, I kid..
> 
> Batista was still a Communist dictator. Not as cruel as Castro.
Click to expand...


Batista was a rabid anti communist...why do you think Lesh hates him?


----------



## DOTR

RandomPoster said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me remind you of the thread title
> 
> *Another case of USA allowing a Communist dictator to ruin a country that had a good leader.*
> 
> *Had a "good" leader?*
> 
> *Oh really?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He was when compared to other leaders of that region of the world at that time.  You don't judge Henry Ford by racing his Model-T against a modern Porsche.*
Click to expand...


These Marxists are purists. That’s why they burn books and topple statues. If they weren’t communist then they were bad. It’s that simple. Why try to read anything else into it?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lesh said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Batista was still a Communist dictator. Not as cruel as Castro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...he was not a communist. Do you even know what a communist is?
> 
> It's not what you call anyone you don't like
> 
> Jesus
Click to expand...


"In the elections of delegates to the Constitutional Assembly in November 1939, *the Communist Party of Cuba (PCC) was part of a bloc headed by Fulgencio Batista; *and in the presidential elections of 1940, the PCC supported the presidential candidacy of Batista."

The Communist Party-Batista alliance

Any more retarded assertions, jackass? He wasn't as hard-left as some would have liked. That's why you don't like him, huh?


----------



## Vandalshandle

Bastia was actually the most effective mob controlled dictator in the 1950's. Of course, he didn't hold a candle to the cartel controlled dictators in the banana republics today.


----------



## Lesh

DOTR said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me remind you of the thread title
> 
> *Another case of USA allowing a Communist dictator to ruin a country that had a good leader.*
> 
> *Had a "good" leader?*
> 
> *Oh really?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He was when compared to other leaders of that region of the world at that time.  You don't judge Henry Ford by racing his Model-T against a modern Porsche.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These Marxists are purists. That’s why they burn books and topple statues. If they weren’t communist then they were bad. It’s that simple. Why try to read anything else into it?
Click to expand...

Are you having trouble translating from English?

That was just ...weird


----------



## DOTR

Talk to a Cuban exhile. Lesh can’t...there would be a homicide. Cubans lived long enough under that.
  And I’ll now leave Lesh to spastically google “quotes from Cuban communists who fled communism but like Castro”


----------



## Lesh

Marion Morrison said:


> "In the elections of delegates to the Constitutional Assembly in November 1939, the Communist Party of Cuba (PCC) was part of a bloc headed by Fulgencio Batista; and in the presidential elections of 1940, the PCC supported the presidential candidacy of Batista."
> 
> The Communist Party-Batista alliance
> 
> Any more retarded assertions, jackass?



Read your own link JACKASS. He was a communist way back in the 30s.

He found "democracy" more lucrative


----------



## Vandalshandle

I haven't toppled a statue since the initiation ceremony of my college fraternity, when I tripped over a statue of Henry Grady in front of the University of Georgia school of Journalism.


----------



## Lesh

DOTR said:


> Talk to a Cuban exhile. Lesh can’t...there would be a homicide. Cubans lived long enough under that.
> And I’ll now leave Lesh to spastically google “quotes from Cuban communists who fled communism but like Castro”


You find a Cuban exile who loved Batista and I'll show you a corrupt prick


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lesh said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to a Cuban exhile. Lesh can’t...there would be a homicide. Cubans lived long enough under that.
> And I’ll now leave Lesh to spastically google “quotes from Cuban communists who fled communism but like Castro”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find a Cuban exile who loved Batista and I'll show you a corrupt prick
Click to expand...

They definitely hate Castro, Che, and Communism more. Probably Lesh, too.


----------



## DOTR

Marion Morrison said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to a Cuban exhile. Lesh can’t...there would be a homicide. Cubans lived long enough under that.
> And I’ll now leave Lesh to spastically google “quotes from Cuban communists who fled communism but like Castro”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find a Cuban exile who loved Batista and I'll show you a corrupt prick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely hate Castro, Che, and Communism more. Probably Lesh, too.
Click to expand...


They have faced Lesh before. The faceless mob jeering for the powerful.


----------



## Lesh

Marion Morrison said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to a Cuban exhile. Lesh can’t...there would be a homicide. Cubans lived long enough under that.
> And I’ll now leave Lesh to spastically google “quotes from Cuban communists who fled communism but like Castro”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find a Cuban exile who loved Batista and I'll show you a corrupt prick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely hate Castro, Che, and Communism more. Probably Lesh, too.
Click to expand...

Don't worry..I'm not real fond of jerk offs with Confederate flags as their tag line


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lesh said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to a Cuban exhile. Lesh can’t...there would be a homicide. Cubans lived long enough under that.
> And I’ll now leave Lesh to spastically google “quotes from Cuban communists who fled communism but like Castro”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find a Cuban exile who loved Batista and I'll show you a corrupt prick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely hate Castro, Che, and Communism more. Probably Lesh, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry..I'm not real fond of jerk offs with Confederate flags as their tag line
Click to expand...


That's a state flag, faggot. A real one. Ofc you're too derp to realize that.


----------



## Lesh

DOTR said:


> They have faced Lesh before. The faceless mob jeering for the powerful.



That had to have sounded better when you thought of it in Russian


----------



## Lesh

Marion Morrison said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to a Cuban exhile. Lesh can’t...there would be a homicide. Cubans lived long enough under that.
> And I’ll now leave Lesh to spastically google “quotes from Cuban communists who fled communism but like Castro”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find a Cuban exile who loved Batista and I'll show you a corrupt prick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely hate Castro, Che, and Communism more. Probably Lesh, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry..I'm not real fond of jerk offs with Confederate flags as their tag line
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a state flag, faggot. A real one. Ofc you're too derp to realize that.
Click to expand...

Uuuuu..the fake Duke called me a faggot!

What do I do now!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lesh said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to a Cuban exhile. Lesh can’t...there would be a homicide. Cubans lived long enough under that.
> And I’ll now leave Lesh to spastically google “quotes from Cuban communists who fled communism but like Castro”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find a Cuban exile who loved Batista and I'll show you a corrupt prick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely hate Castro, Che, and Communism more. Probably Lesh, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry..I'm not real fond of jerk offs with Confederate flags as their tag line
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a state flag, faggot. A real one. Ofc you're too derp to realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uuuuu..the fake Duke called me a faggot!
> 
> What do I do now!
Click to expand...


Probably Commie on as usual. 

What state am I from, Lesh?


----------



## impuretrash

Lesh said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> But barista was better than Castro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's like saying Hitler was better than Stalin
Click to expand...


Hitler was better than Stalin though.


----------



## bripat9643

Lesh said:


> Back in power, and receiving financial, military, and logistical support from the United States government,[7][8] *Batista suspended the 1940 Constitution and revoked most political liberties*, including the right to strike. He then *aligned with the wealthiest landowners who owned the largest sugar plantations, and presided over a stagnating economy that widened the gap between rich and poor Cubans*.[9] Eventually it reached the point where most of the sugar industry was in U.S. hands, and *foreigners owned 70% of the arable land.*[10] As such, Batista's repressive government then began to systematically profit from the exploitation of Cuba's commercial interests, by *negotiating lucrative relationships with both the American Mafia,* who controlled the drug, gambling, and prostitution businesses in Havana, and with large U.S.-based multinationalcompanies who were awarded lucrative contracts.[9][11] To quell the growing discontent amongst the populace—which was subsequently displayed through frequent student riots and demonstrations—Batista established tighter censorship of the media, while also utilizing his Bureau for the Repression of Communist Activities *secret police to carry out wide-scale violence, torture and public executions; *ultimately killing anywhere from hundreds to 20,000 people.[12][13][14][15][16][17]
> 
> Of COURSE Republicans love this creep


Communist propaganda.  You have to be an idiot to believe Castro was an improvement over Batista.   Do you realize all the cars in Cuba were purchased during the Batista regime?

Batista repressed the Communist?  Oh, the poor babies.  He obviously didn't repress them enough.  Life under Batista was paradise compared to life under Castro.  The GDP figures have already been shown to you.

You a dumb fucking commie.


----------



## bripat9643

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"
> 
> Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD
> 
> Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD
> 
> "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the USA's fault.  Commies gonna commie.
> 
> We just need to make sure we brutally execute all American commies to keep them from doing the same here.
Click to expand...

Yeah, if we have a revolution, we'll have to execute every former sociology, history and political science professor.  All Democrats politicians as well.  Especially community organizers.


----------



## bripat9643

Marion Morrison said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Batista was a good leader? Compared to who? Pol Pot?
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to castro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Batista enabled Castro's rise to power.
Click to expand...

No he didn't.  Eisenhower and Kennedy did.


----------



## bripat9643

Lesh said:


> Unfortunately that GDP was mostly in casinos run by the friggin mob and sugar plantations run by Batista's buddies
> 
> Folks...these Republicans truly admire this. They'd GLADLY do it here


Unmitigated horseshit.  Cuba was the wealthiest country in Latin American until your buddies the communists took over.


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Batista enabled Castro's rise to power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread title genius.
> 
> Cuba was a corrupt dictatorship in league with the mob and a bunch of rich fucks.
> 
> People were starving and being killed by the government so of COURSE Republicans admire that model
> 
> Am I touting Castro? Not even close but the thread title is a LIE
> 
> Cuba was NOT some friggin paradise unless you were in the Mob or in the good graces of the corrupt dictator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The things listed were not THAT bad for the time and region of the world.  Cuba was doing well for the time and the area, with a GDP roughly equal to that of Italy.  Under Castro, they have about 5% the GDP of Italy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without bothering to vet that number, how much of it is due to the US cutting Cuba off in a hissyfit?
Click to expand...

None of it, moron.


----------



## bripat9643

deanrd said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in power, and receiving financial, military, and logistical support from the United States government,[7][8] *Batista suspended the 1940 Constitution and revoked most political liberties*, including the right to strike. He then *aligned with the wealthiest landowners who owned the largest sugar plantations, and presided over a stagnating economy that widened the gap between rich and poor Cubans*.[9] Eventually it reached the point where most of the sugar industry was in U.S. hands, and *foreigners owned 70% of the arable land.*[10] As such, Batista's repressive government then began to systematically profit from the exploitation of Cuba's commercial interests, by *negotiating lucrative relationships with both the American Mafia,* who controlled the drug, gambling, and prostitution businesses in Havana, and with large U.S.-based multinationalcompanies who were awarded lucrative contracts.[9][11] To quell the growing discontent amongst the populace—which was subsequently displayed through frequent student riots and demonstrations—Batista established tighter censorship of the media, while also utilizing his Bureau for the Repression of Communist Activities *secret police to carry out wide-scale violence, torture and public executions; *ultimately killing anywhere from hundreds to 20,000 people.[12][13][14][15][16][17]
> 
> Of COURSE Republicans love this creep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again:
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"
> 
> Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD
> 
> Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD
> 
> "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."
> 
> "However, despite an array of positive indicators, in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running water."
> 
> That was actually good for that region in 1950.
> 
> 
> Notice how some people focus entirely on the wage GAP.  They don't see a problem when EVERYONE is poor and starving, as long as the gap shrinks and everyone is poor and starving together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's better when only the majority are suffering?
> 
> Got it!
Click to expand...

You didn't pay attention, did you?


----------



## the other mike

RandomPoster said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"
> 
> Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD
> 
> Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD
> 
> "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."


Thanks for posting this. Americans need to know their true history in order to not repeat it.
List of authoritarian regimes supported by the United States


----------



## bripat9643

Lesh said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Batista enabled Castro's rise to power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread title genius.
> 
> Cuba was a corrupt dictatorship in league with the mob and a bunch of rich fucks.
> 
> People were starving and being killed by the government so of COURSE Republicans admire that model
> 
> Am I touting Castro? Not even close but the thread title is a LIE
> 
> Cuba was NOT some friggin paradise unless you were in the Mob or in the good graces of the corrupt dictator
Click to expand...

People were not starving.  If anyone was killed, it was a handful compared to the tens of thousands that Castro, Che Guevara and the commies executed.   The standard of living was 100 times better than it is now.

You are spouting communist propaganda.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"
> 
> Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD
> 
> Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD
> 
> "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this. Americans need to know their true history in order to not repeat it.
> List of authoritarian regimes supported by the United States
Click to expand...


I'm not even going to look.

All failed. It's just a bad idea that never works.


----------



## bripat9643

Angelo said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"
> 
> Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD
> 
> Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD
> 
> "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this. Americans need to know their true history in order to not repeat it.
> List of authoritarian regimes supported by the United States
Click to expand...

You need to quit posting commie propaganda.


----------



## bripat9643

Lesh said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in power, and receiving financial, military, and logistical support from the United States government,[7][8] *Batista suspended the 1940 Constitution and revoked most political liberties*, including the right to strike. He then *aligned with the wealthiest landowners who owned the largest sugar plantations, and presided over a stagnating economy that widened the gap between rich and poor Cubans*.[9] Eventually it reached the point where most of the sugar industry was in U.S. hands, and *foreigners owned 70% of the arable land.*[10] As such, Batista's repressive government then began to systematically profit from the exploitation of Cuba's commercial interests, by *negotiating lucrative relationships with both the American Mafia,* who controlled the drug, gambling, and prostitution businesses in Havana, and with large U.S.-based multinationalcompanies who were awarded lucrative contracts.[9][11] To quell the growing discontent amongst the populace—which was subsequently displayed through frequent student riots and demonstrations—Batista established tighter censorship of the media, while also utilizing his Bureau for the Repression of Communist Activities *secret police to carry out wide-scale violence, torture and public executions; *ultimately killing anywhere from hundreds to 20,000 people.[12][13][14][15][16][17]
> 
> Of COURSE Republicans love this creep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again:
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"
> 
> Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD
> 
> Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD
> 
> "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."
> 
> "However, despite an array of positive indicators, in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running water."
> 
> That was actually good for that region in 1950.
> 
> 
> Notice how some people focus entirely on the wage GAP.  They don't see a problem when EVERYONE is poor and starving, as long as the gap shrinks and everyone is poor and starving together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's better when only the majority are suffering?
> 
> Got it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, they were doing relatively well for that region of the world in the 1950s when compared to other countries in that region at that time.  The same can not be said for Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running wate
Click to expand...

Source?


----------



## Rustic

Lesh said:


> Batista was a good leader? Compared to who? Pol Pot?


----------



## bripat9643

Luddly Neddite said:


> Allowing? What does the US have to do with "allowing" this or that govt?
> 
> BTW, what year was it that trump started sucking up to Castro?


Trump is sucking up to Castro?  Remember this, dumbass?  The fucker had his picture taken in front of a giant mural of Che Guevara!


----------



## Rustic

Lesh said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to a Cuban exhile. Lesh can’t...there would be a homicide. Cubans lived long enough under that.
> And I’ll now leave Lesh to spastically google “quotes from Cuban communists who fled communism but like Castro”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find a Cuban exile who loved Batista and I'll show you a corrupt prick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely hate Castro, Che, and Communism more. Probably Lesh, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry..I'm not real fond of jerk offs with Confederate flags as their tag line
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a state flag, faggot. A real one. Ofc you're too derp to realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uuuuu..the fake Duke called me a faggot!
> 
> What do I do now!
Click to expand...


----------



## RandomPoster

Simply to be clear, the average wage in cuba was 25.80 in 1953 under Batista and fell to 18.44 in 66 years at the time of Castro's death in 2008 without adjusting for inflation.  Could you imagine average non-inflation adjusted wages dropping over a 66 year span?  Now that is a trainwreck we refer to as Communism.


----------



## Rustic

Lesh said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again:
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"
> 
> Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD
> 
> Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD
> 
> "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."
> 
> "However, despite an array of positive indicators, in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running water."
> 
> That was actually good for that region in 1950.
> 
> 
> Notice how some people focus entirely on the wage GAP.  They don't see a problem when EVERYONE is poor and starving, as long as the gap shrinks and everyone is poor and starving together.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's better when only the majority are suffering?
> 
> Got it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, they were doing relatively well for that region of the world in the 1950s when compared to other countries in that region at that time.  The same can not be said for Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running wate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, in 1953 under Batista, the average wage was 25.80 a month.  It is now 29.60 dollars a month in 2019.  Holy shit, they're doing much better under Castro.  In the meantime, wages have gone up about 1000% in the USA during the same period.
> 
> Average Monthly Salary in Cuba is $29.60 US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only one comparing Castro to Batista is YOU and somehow you cum up loving the corrupt dictator.
> 
> That's not a lot different than trying figure out whether Stalin or Hitler was the "good" leader.
> 
> Jesus dude...do you TRY to make yourself look like an asshole...or are you just and escapee from GAB or 4chan
Click to expand...


----------



## Thinker101

Lesh said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in power, and receiving financial, military, and logistical support from the United States government,[7][8] *Batista suspended the 1940 Constitution and revoked most political liberties*, including the right to strike. He then *aligned with the wealthiest landowners who owned the largest sugar plantations, and presided over a stagnating economy that widened the gap between rich and poor Cubans*.[9] Eventually it reached the point where most of the sugar industry was in U.S. hands, and *foreigners owned 70% of the arable land.*[10] As such, Batista's repressive government then began to systematically profit from the exploitation of Cuba's commercial interests, by *negotiating lucrative relationships with both the American Mafia,* who controlled the drug, gambling, and prostitution businesses in Havana, and with large U.S.-based multinationalcompanies who were awarded lucrative contracts.[9][11] To quell the growing discontent amongst the populace—which was subsequently displayed through frequent student riots and demonstrations—Batista established tighter censorship of the media, while also utilizing his Bureau for the Repression of Communist Activities *secret police to carry out wide-scale violence, torture and public executions; *ultimately killing anywhere from hundreds to 20,000 people.[12][13][14][15][16][17]
> 
> Of COURSE Republicans love this creep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again:
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"
> 
> Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD
> 
> Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD
> 
> "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."
> 
> "However, despite an array of positive indicators, in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running water."
> 
> That was actually good for that region in 1950.
> 
> 
> Notice how some people focus entirely on the wage GAP.  They don't see a problem when EVERYONE is poor and starving, as long as the gap shrinks and everyone is poor and starving together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's better when only the majority are suffering?
> 
> Got it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, they were doing relatively well for that region of the world in the 1950s when compared to other countries in that region at that time.  The same can not be said for Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running wate
Click to expand...


And you were expecting what, exactly, in a socialist country?


----------



## the other mike

bripat9643 said:


> You need to quit posting commie propaganda.


----------



## Rustic

Angelo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to quit posting commie propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250164
Click to expand...


----------



## bripat9643

Lesh said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again:
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"
> 
> Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD
> 
> Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD
> 
> "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."
> 
> "However, despite an array of positive indicators, in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running water."
> 
> That was actually good for that region in 1950.
> 
> 
> Notice how some people focus entirely on the wage GAP.  They don't see a problem when EVERYONE is poor and starving, as long as the gap shrinks and everyone is poor and starving together.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's better when only the majority are suffering?
> 
> Got it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, they were doing relatively well for that region of the world in the 1950s when compared to other countries in that region at that time.  The same can not be said for Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running wate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, in 1953 under Batista, the average wage was 25.80 a month.  It is now 29.60 dollars a month in 2019.  Holy shit, they're doing much better under Castro.  In the meantime, wages have gone up about 1000% in the USA during the same period.
> 
> Average Monthly Salary in Cuba is $29.60 US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only one comparing Castro to Batista is YOU and somehow you cum up loving the corrupt dictator.
> 
> That's not a lot different than trying figure out whether Stalin or Hitler was the "good" leader.
> 
> Jesus dude...do you TRY to make yourself look like an asshole...or are you just and escapee from GAB or 4chan
Click to expand...

Yes, that's right.  Cuba under Batista was a paradise.  You don't want to compare them because you don't want people to know the truth about Castro.  He was a murdering thug who enslaved his people.

If you believe Cuba is such a paradise now, then move there.  What's stopping you?  You can give all your money to the government.  It really won't matter if you do, because if you move there the government will take it all.


----------



## bripat9643

Angelo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to quit posting commie propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250164
Click to expand...

You aren't questioning it.  You're defending totalitarianism, dumbass.


----------



## bripat9643

Marion Morrison said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Batista enabled Castro's rise to power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread title genius.
> 
> Cuba was a corrupt dictatorship in league with the mob and a bunch of rich fucks.
> 
> People were starving and being killed by the government so of COURSE Republicans admire that model
> 
> Am I touting Castro? Not even close but the thread title is a LIE
> 
> Cuba was NOT some friggin paradise unless you were in the Mob or in the good graces of the corrupt dictator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello there dumbass! You know, Batista was retired and living in FL until the US installed him as a dictator. That's when things went South for Cuba. Things were better in Cuba until Batista. I never claimed Batista was good.
> 
> Yet another example of failed US "regime-change".
Click to expand...

Under Batista Cuba was a paradise compared to Cuba under Castro.


----------



## bripat9643

Lesh said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to a Cuban exhile. Lesh can’t...there would be a homicide. Cubans lived long enough under that.
> And I’ll now leave Lesh to spastically google “quotes from Cuban communists who fled communism but like Castro”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find a Cuban exile who loved Batista and I'll show you a corrupt prick
Click to expand...

They all preferred Batista to Castro, moron.  They didn't leave Cuba until Castro took over.  What does that tell you?


----------



## the other mike

Truth is not propaganda.
List of authoritarian regimes supported by the United States

Over the last century, *the United States government has often provided, and continues to provide today, financial assistance, education, arms, military training and technical support to numerous anti-leftist and anti-Islamist authoritarian regimes across the world. *A variety of reasons have been provided to justify the apparent contradictions between support for dictators and the democratic ideals expressed in the United States Constitution.


----------



## bripat9643

Lesh said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have faced Lesh before. The faceless mob jeering for the powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That had to have sounded better when you thought of it in Russian
Click to expand...

The "Russian" is the one defending Castro.


----------



## bripat9643

Angelo said:


> Truth is not propaganda.
> List of authoritarian regimes supported by the United States
> 
> Over the last century, *the United States government has often provided, and continues to provide today, financial assistance, education, arms, military training and technical support to numerous anti-leftist and anti-Islamist authoritarian regimes across the world. *A variety of reasons have been provided to justify the apparent contradictions between support for dictators and the democratic ideals expressed in the United States Constitution.


That isn't truth, for one thing, dumbass.  We support Azerbaijan?  How?


----------



## the other mike

bripat9643 said:


> That isn't truth, for one thing, dumbass.  We support Azerbaijan?  How?


*Chevron in Azerbaijan*


----------



## bripat9643

Angelo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't truth, for one thing, dumbass.  We support Azerbaijan?  How?
> 
> 
> 
> Chevron in Azerbaijan
Click to expand...

Chevron is not the US government.  Try again.


----------



## RandomPoster

To be fair, it's not right to refer to communism as a trainwreck.  It's more of an empty, stagnating void of hopelessness and slow starvation, where the most humane way out is to break the rules and be awarded a swift, merciful death.


----------



## the other mike

bripat9643 said:


> Chevron is not the US government.  Try again.


Nice dodge, Scissor face. The US government is always involved.
Black ops, CIA, are still red white and blue, sfb.


----------



## bripat9643

Angelo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chevron is not the US government.  Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge, Scissor face. The US government is always involved.
> Black ops, CIA, are still red white and blue, sfb.
Click to expand...

ROFL!  But you can't post any evidence that it is.

You're a moron.


----------



## McRocket

RandomPoster said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"
> 
> Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD
> 
> Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD
> 
> "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."



Oh yeah, it was paradise under Batista:

_'However, despite an array of positive indicators, in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running water.'

Fulgencio Batista - Wikipedia
_
Look communism does NOT work - that has been made obvious by history.

But if Batista had not ignored the needs of the poor so much, they would never have supported his overthrow in the first place.

He was a lousy leader...period.

And if America had not embargoed Cuba, Castro would have been overthrown long ago and a democracy would be there right now. Embargoes DO NOT WORK. They just make the leaders more popular as they use the embargo as an excuse for everything and that allows them to blame others for their faults.

America - more than any other single reason, IMO - is the reason for the mess Cuba is now in (and has been in for decades). her leaders propped up Batista and then embargoed - like spoiled brats - Cuba...long after they were any threat to America.


----------



## bripat9643

McRocket said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"
> 
> Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD
> 
> Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD
> 
> "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, it was paradise under Batista:
> 
> _'However, despite an array of positive indicators, in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running water.'
> 
> Fulgencio Batista - Wikipedia
> _
> Look communism does NOT work - that has been made obvious by history.
> 
> But if Batista had not ignored the needs of the poor so much, they would never have supported his overthrow in the first place.
> 
> He was a lousy leader...period.
> 
> And if America had not embargoed Cuba, Castro would have been overthrown long ago and a democracy would be there right now. Embargoes DO NOT WORK. They just make the leaders more popular as they use the embargo as an excuse for everything and that allows them to blame others for their faults.
> 
> America - more than any other single reason, IMO - is the reason for the mess Cuba is now in (and has been in for decades). her leaders propped up Batista and then embargoed - like spoiled brats - Cuba...long after they were any threat to America.
Click to expand...


*'However, despite an array of positive indicators, in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running water.'

Fulgencio Batista - Wikipedia*​
It's Wikipedia, which means it's horseshit.


----------



## the other mike

bripat9643 said:


> you can't ..post any evidence .


Saddam was a CIA asset until he invaded Kuwait.


----------



## bripat9643

McRocket said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "In the 1950s, Cuba's gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was roughly equal to that of Italy at the time"
> 
> Cuba GDP in 2015 = $87.13 billion USD
> 
> Italy GDP in 2015 = $1.8 trillion USD
> 
> "According to the International Labour Organization, the average industrial salary in Cuba was the world's eighth-highest in 1958, and the average agricultural wage was higher than some European nations."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, it was paradise under Batista:
> 
> _'However, despite an array of positive indicators, in 1953, the average Cuban family only had an income of $6.00 a week, 15% to 20% of the labor force was chronically unemployed, and only a third of the homes had running water.'
> 
> Fulgencio Batista - Wikipedia
> _
> Look communism does NOT work - that has been made obvious by history.
> 
> But if Batista had not ignored the needs of the poor so much, they would never have supported his overthrow in the first place.
> 
> He was a lousy leader...period.
> 
> And if America had not embargoed Cuba, Castro would have been overthrown long ago and a democracy would be there right now. Embargoes DO NOT WORK. They just make the leaders more popular as they use the embargo as an excuse for everything and that allows them to blame others for their faults.
> 
> America - more than any other single reason, IMO - is the reason for the mess Cuba is now in (and has been in for decades). her leaders propped up Batista and then embargoed - like spoiled brats - Cuba...long after they were any threat to America.
Click to expand...


_THE STANDARD OF LIVING IN CUBA

 With this information, a comparison of the change in the standard of living in Cuba becomes quite easy and understandable for a great many people: for example, the same teacher that today earns the equivalent of $8.40 monthly would have earned $1.31 monthly in the 50's, and the same engineer would have earned $2.19 monthly. Since it has been solidly demonstrated that the corresponding salaries were in reality 150 and 300 cuban pesos, and that at that time cuban pesos and dollars were of equivalent worth, then we can see that those $1.31 and $2.19 today represent less than 1% of the salaries in the 50's. 

 The combined effect of the devaluation of the cuban peso against the dollar and of inflation during the last 40 years: 25 x 6.4, that is, 160 has been devastating. A peasant in the fields, a worker in a factory, would have to earn 160 times more in cuban pesos today just to keep up to par with where he was in the living standard he had in the 50's. And this of course assumes that the cuban economy would be able to supply against such demand, something we know is impossible in an inefficient, tyrannical communist system. 

 Such is the horrible reality of economic life in Cuba. The standard of living is less than 1% of what it was before the communist revolution. It is sufficient only to read a few letters from the island country today to agree that such brutal impoverishment is the terrible representation of daily life in Cuba. _​


----------



## bripat9643

Angelo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't ..post any evidence .
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam was a CIA asset until he invaded Kuwait.
Click to expand...

The term "CIA asset" is meaningless.  We did not "support" Saddam.


----------



## the other mike

bripat9643 said:


> The term "CIA asset" is meaningless.  We did not "support" Saddam.


rumsfeld saddam meeting - Bing video


----------



## the other mike

U.S. Secretly Gave Aid to Iraq Early in Its War Against Iran


----------



## bripat9643

Angelo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The term "CIA asset" is meaningless.  We did not "support" Saddam.
> 
> 
> 
> rumsfeld saddam meeting - Bing video
Click to expand...

Obama has met plenty of dictators, including Chavez, Maduro and the current dictator of Cuba.

What's your point?


----------



## bripat9643

Angelo said:


> U.S. Secretly Gave Aid to Iraq Early in Its War Against Iran


They provided some intelligence.  You would have preferred to have Iran win that war?

You're a fucking moron.  You're spouting all the usual leftwing horseshit when they claim US foreign policy is so evil.


----------



## RandomPoster

Cuba's average weekly wage of 1958 compares more favorably to the average wage of USA of the time than Mexico's average wage of today does to the USA's average wage of today.  In other words, Cuba was closer to the USA economically in 1958 than either Cuba or Mexico are today.  More specifically, Cuba was one heck of a lot closer to the USA economically in the 1950s than they are today on every measure by a far margin. I wonder how they fell behind Mexico.


----------



## the other mike

Joined on April Fools Day ^^ Of course he did.


----------



## RandomPoster

bripat9643 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Secretly Gave Aid to Iraq Early in Its War Against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> They provided some intelligence.  You would have preferred to have Iran win that war?
> 
> You're a fucking moron.  You're spouting all the usual leftwing horseshit when they claim US foreign policy is so evil.
Click to expand...


  Those lefists helped put Khomeini in charge in Iran.  The Shah of Iran, for any faults he may have had, was much better for the world than Khomeini.


----------



## the other mike

RandomPoster said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Secretly Gave Aid to Iraq Early in Its War Against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> They provided some intelligence.  You would have preferred to have Iran win that war?
> 
> You're a fucking moron.  You're spouting all the usual leftwing horseshit when they claim US foreign policy is so evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those lefists helped put Khomeini in charge in Iran.  The Shah of Iran, for any faults he may have had, was much better for the world than Khomeini.
Click to expand...

George HW Bush's CIA and the Contras paid for from his drugs from Noriega.


----------



## bripat9643

Angelo said:


> Joined on April Fools Day ^^ Of course he did.


ROFL!  You are a fool.  Everything you've posted in the last day has been idiotic.

Did you use a camera to take a pic of the screen?  Don't you know how to do a screen capture?


----------



## bripat9643

RandomPoster said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Secretly Gave Aid to Iraq Early in Its War Against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> They provided some intelligence.  You would have preferred to have Iran win that war?
> 
> You're a fucking moron.  You're spouting all the usual leftwing horseshit when they claim US foreign policy is so evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those lefists helped put Khomeini in charge in Iran.  The Shah of Iran, for any faults he may have had, was much better for the world than Khomeini.
Click to expand...

Yep.  The leftists attack American support of "dictators" and then get something 1000 times worse.  There's no way to calculate the damage these morons have done to the world.


----------



## bripat9643

Angelo said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Secretly Gave Aid to Iraq Early in Its War Against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> They provided some intelligence.  You would have preferred to have Iran win that war?
> 
> You're a fucking moron.  You're spouting all the usual leftwing horseshit when they claim US foreign policy is so evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those lefists helped put Khomeini in charge in Iran.  The Shah of Iran, for any faults he may have had, was much better for the world than Khomeini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George HW Bush's CIA and the Contras paid for from his drugs from Noriega.
Click to expand...

What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## bripat9643

Angelo said:


> The opposite of socialism is war profiteering.


What does that have to do with whether Cuba was better under Castro?


----------



## RandomPoster

bripat9643 said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Secretly Gave Aid to Iraq Early in Its War Against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> They provided some intelligence.  You would have preferred to have Iran win that war?
> 
> You're a fucking moron.  You're spouting all the usual leftwing horseshit when they claim US foreign policy is so evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those lefists helped put Khomeini in charge in Iran.  The Shah of Iran, for any faults he may have had, was much better for the world than Khomeini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  The leftists attack American support of "dictators" and then get something 1000 times worse.  There's no way to calculate the damage these morons have done to the world.
Click to expand...


  Progressives think they can fix everything immediately.  One more thing to consider is that in all fairness to that "brutal" dictator, he had to be perceived as brutal to keep things in line considering the time and place.  You don't think Batista had vicious warlords trying to overthrow him?   He had to use a somewhat rough hand or he would have wound up dead very quickly.  You do the best you can in any given situation.


----------



## RandomPoster

Angelo said:


> The opposite of socialism is war profiteering.



*No, the opposite of socialism is prosperity!*


----------



## the other mike

RandomPoster said:


> *No, the opposite of socialism is prosperity!*


Says the drowning pirate as his ship of gold sinks.


----------



## bripat9643

Angelo said:


> Learn some fucking manners boy.


Let me get this straight: A commie traitor like you believes you're entitled to be treated with respect?


----------



## bripat9643

Angelo said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No, the opposite of socialism is prosperity!*
> 
> 
> 
> Says the drowning pirate as his ship of gold sinks.
Click to expand...

What are you babbling about?


----------



## RandomPoster

Angelo said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No, the opposite of socialism is prosperity!*
> 
> 
> 
> Says the drowning pirate as his ship of gold sinks.
Click to expand...


  You see, that post shows your stupidity.  A capitalist would never be foolish enough to build a boat out of gold.  It is prohibitively and needlessly expensive, extremely dense, and soft.  If someone else showed the poor judgement of using gold to construct their boat, I would exercise appropriate caution and stay the hell away from that idiot and his boat and would therefore not sink with it.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I am outraged by Cuba's Communist dictator, Castro! I say that we should put an embargo on all of their products (after stocking up on their cigars, of course)!!!


----------



## Vandalshandle

RandomPoster said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Secretly Gave Aid to Iraq Early in Its War Against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> They provided some intelligence.  You would have preferred to have Iran win that war?
> 
> You're a fucking moron.  You're spouting all the usual leftwing horseshit when they claim US foreign policy is so evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those lefists helped put Khomeini in charge in Iran.  The Shah of Iran, for any faults he may have had, was much better for the world than Khomeini.
Click to expand...


Damn! You found us out! Just how did you find out about our plot to put Khomeini in charge?


----------



## the other mike

Vandalshandle said:


> Damn! You found us out! Just how did you find out about our plot to put Khomeini in charge?


Inside job....we knew all along.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Angelo said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! You found us out! Just how did you find out about our plot to put Khomeini in charge?
> 
> 
> 
> Inside job....we knew all along.
Click to expand...


I am sure that you will share this super secret information for the world to see!!


----------



## RandomPoster

Vandalshandle said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Secretly Gave Aid to Iraq Early in Its War Against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> They provided some intelligence.  You would have preferred to have Iran win that war?
> 
> You're a fucking moron.  You're spouting all the usual leftwing horseshit when they claim US foreign policy is so evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those lefists helped put Khomeini in charge in Iran.  The Shah of Iran, for any faults he may have had, was much better for the world than Khomeini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn! You found us out! Just how did you find out about our plot to put Khomeini in charge?
Click to expand...


   You leftists love anything anti-western like Khomeini almost as much as you love Communism.  This is because you simply can't handle the fact that Western Civilization, or as some people say, Civilization, is simply the best set of values ever invented on this planet.  When it is pointed out to you, you then try to insinuate the we are making it all about race.

US had extensive contact with Ayatollah Khomeini before Iran revolution

  "Iranian leaders have reacted with fury to reports that newly declassified US diplomatic cables revealed extensive contacts between Ayatollah Khomeini and the Carter administration just weeks ahead of Iran’s Islamic revolution.

  It was previously known that Ruhollah Khomeini, the charismatic leader of the Iranian revolution, had exchanged some messages with the US through an intermediary while living in exile in Paris. But new documents seen by the BBC’s Persian service show he went to a great lengths to ensure the Americans would not jeopardise his plans to return to Iran – and even personally wrote to US officials."

  Jimmy Carter helped put Khomeini in charge the same way Bush removed Sadam Hussein so he could be replaced with something worse.  Trump and Reagan are the only two good presidents we've had in my lifetime.


----------



## CowboyTed

RandomPoster said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Secretly Gave Aid to Iraq Early in Its War Against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> They provided some intelligence.  You would have preferred to have Iran win that war?
> 
> You're a fucking moron.  You're spouting all the usual leftwing horseshit when they claim US foreign policy is so evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those lefists helped put Khomeini in charge in Iran.  The Shah of Iran, for any faults he may have had, was much better for the world than Khomeini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn! You found us out! Just how did you find out about our plot to put Khomeini in charge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You leftists love anything anti-western like Khomeini almost as much as you love Communism.  This is because you simply can't handle the fact that Western Civilization, or as some people say, Civilization, is simply the best set of values ever invented on this planet.  When it is pointed out to you, you then try to insinuate the we are making it all about race.
> 
> US had extensive contact with Ayatollah Khomeini before Iran revolution
> 
> "Iranian leaders have reacted with fury to reports that newly declassified US diplomatic cables revealed extensive contacts between Ayatollah Khomeini and the Carter administration just weeks ahead of Iran’s Islamic revolution.
> 
> It was previously known that Ruhollah Khomeini, the charismatic leader of the Iranian revolution, had exchanged some messages with the US through an intermediary while living in exile in Paris. But new documents seen by the BBC’s Persian service show he went to a great lengths to ensure the Americans would not jeopardise his plans to return to Iran – and even personally wrote to US officials."
> 
> Jimmy Carter helped put Khomeini in charge the same way Bush removed Sadam Hussein so he could be replaced with something worse.  Trump and Reagan are the only two good presidents we've had in my lifetime.
Click to expand...


Wow that is the most inconsistent crap I have read in a while...

Trump and Reagan are both about exploding the deficit, which is not very fiscally conservative of you. 

Of course you say being centre-left  or even centre is the same as Communism... 

So keep going down your route, just get information that confirms your bias...


----------



## bripat9643

Vandalshandle said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Secretly Gave Aid to Iraq Early in Its War Against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> They provided some intelligence.  You would have preferred to have Iran win that war?
> 
> You're a fucking moron.  You're spouting all the usual leftwing horseshit when they claim US foreign policy is so evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those lefists helped put Khomeini in charge in Iran.  The Shah of Iran, for any faults he may have had, was much better for the world than Khomeini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn! You found us out! Just how did you find out about our plot to put Khomeini in charge?
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter whether you morons did it intentionally or not.  You ran off the Shah, and you thought some angel would sweep in to take his place.  However, what always happens is that the replacement is worse than the demon you have.  Obama learned that (I hope) in Libya and Egypt.


----------



## the other mike

RandomPoster said:


> Jimmy Carter helped put Khomeini in charge...


The CIA under soon-to-be VP Bush - they kept Carter in the dark before and after.
Declassified CIA memo predicted the 1980 October Surprise


----------



## Vandalshandle

RandomPoster said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Secretly Gave Aid to Iraq Early in Its War Against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> They provided some intelligence.  You would have preferred to have Iran win that war?
> 
> You're a fucking moron.  You're spouting all the usual leftwing horseshit when they claim US foreign policy is so evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those lefists helped put Khomeini in charge in Iran.  The Shah of Iran, for any faults he may have had, was much better for the world than Khomeini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn! You found us out! Just how did you find out about our plot to put Khomeini in charge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You leftists love anything anti-western like Khomeini almost as much as you love Communism.  This is because you simply can't handle the fact that Western Civilization, or as some people say, Civilization, is simply the best set of values ever invented on this planet.  When it is pointed out to you, you then try to insinuate the we are making it all about race.
> 
> US had extensive contact with Ayatollah Khomeini before Iran revolution
> 
> "Iranian leaders have reacted with fury to reports that newly declassified US diplomatic cables revealed extensive contacts between Ayatollah Khomeini and the Carter administration just weeks ahead of Iran’s Islamic revolution.
> 
> It was previously known that Ruhollah Khomeini, the charismatic leader of the Iranian revolution, had exchanged some messages with the US through an intermediary while living in exile in Paris. But new documents seen by the BBC’s Persian service show he went to a great lengths to ensure the Americans would not jeopardise his plans to return to Iran – and even personally wrote to US officials."
> 
> Jimmy Carter helped put Khomeini in charge the same way Bush removed Sadam Hussein so he could be replaced with something worse.  Trump and Reagan are the only two good presidents we've had in my lifetime.
Click to expand...


That wasn't Jimmy Carter. Michael Jackson was buddying up to Khomeini as a way to throw off suspicion that he was a pedophile who liked little boys. Nobody would suspect Jackson if his BFF was a religious leader who advocated killing gays! You have got to keep your conspiracies straight if you want to get to the bottom of the Illimani's New World Order!


----------

